# puregon pen overfill?



## Asja (Oct 8, 2013)

The last time I used Puregon, each cartridge was overfilled somewhat. Is that still the case? If so, approximately how much exrta is in each cartridge?  Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There is an extra 100IU in each cartridge. It is advised though not to rely on any excess for dosing as small amounts can be lost during measurment and in needle dead space so you may not get exactly 100IU extra out of the pen.


----------

